# Does anyone suffer from Anxiety and IBS?



## Ilovebroadway

Does anyone here suffer from Anxiety and IBS? If so how do you handle it?As you know Anxiety and IBS go hand and hand.I have some questions on help with my anxiety I hope you don't mindBasically the worse my anxiety gets, the worse my IBS gets. (I have IBS that goes from Constipation to diarea, back to constipation and then I'm fine for awhile but with me being so anxious its a lot worse)Now as a teen I was diagnosed with Generalized Anxiety disorder. I'm not on any medicine for it, I've havent been in years.Well I've been real nervous and jumpy lately, my stomach has been quezy, and I've been dizzy. I've been on edge a lot in the last 2 days. And I think I've had several small anxiety attacks.I was fine for a few years but suddenly I've been panicky a lot more lately (I'm in my mid 20s now and haven't been on medication for it in years)I don't want to go back to a psychiatrist or therapist and get put back on medicine. I don't like putting that in my system.What else can I do is or is finally to the point where I need to see a doc?My symptoms include: (On and off ofcourse then I go from this to Anxiety attack feeling, to calm for a bit and then it starts all over again. It started last night)Feelings of apprehension or dread Trouble concentrating Feeling tense and jumpy Irritability Restlessness Pounding heart Sweating Stomach upset or dizziness Muscle tension Headaches Fatigue Basically it goes from just being anxious to a full blown anxiety attack, to me being calm (for a short time) and back to being anxiousAll of the above are anxiety symptoms....I know this I delt with it before.And i keep going from being nervous and jumpy to some of the basic Anxiety attack symptoms (not all of these but I have experienced most of them)Surge of overwhelming panic Feeling like you’re going to pass out Hot flashes or chills Trembling or shaking Nausea or stomach cramps Feeling of losing controlFeeling like my heart skips a beat.How can I get this under control for now I just need to relax.. I'm not even sure what triggered it this time. (Normally I know)I have IBS irratable bowel syndrome and that and anxiety go hand in hand so that make it worse because I'm dealing with both issues at the same time, the more anxious I get the worse the IBS gets)Thanks so much


----------



## Ilovebroadway

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. It seems the IBS causes me to get anxious and then that makes the IBS worse.Also another question.My doctor (not a GI doc just my regular doc) told me that I should never use anything like Immodium or any kind of laxative of stool softner with IBS. Why is that, I mean with diarea it really wears me out and I do tend to get dehydrated with it. So is immodium really that bad to use if I've been on the toilet all day because of it?Just curious


----------



## kbeach

I suffer from Anxiety and IBS. Unfortunately I can't really help as I have had no luck getting them under control. ALl I can do is hope one days is better then the next.


----------



## Kathleen M.

It is very common to have both. That is why we have a managing anxiety part of the board.I'm going to move this over there as someone may have some insight over on that section.


----------



## Guest

Probably the 2 best folk to comment here would be Cherrypie and CatUK. I have battled with anxiety/depression most of my adult life (I'm now 46) but unlike you, I don't have IBS issues other than very mild bloating and constipation sometimes. You are in a horrible chicken and egg situation aren't you - where the 2 issues are feeding off each other.Why are you so against anti-depressants - they might very well address the issue? I can't understand folk, who are clearly ill won't accept medication as help - if you were a diabetic - would you refuse insulin. The brain is just another organ isn't it - so it maybe a chemical imbalance that needs addressing with medication. Its not a sign of weakness taking drugs to address that is wrong with you?However - if thats not your "bag" so to speak - you're going to be looking at some sort of talking therapy - now how widely available that is in your locality - I've no idea. I'd suggest booking a double appt with your family doctor, go armed with a list of questions and find out what help is out there locally for you.Good luckSue (Manchester, UK)


----------



## cherrypie09

Hi IlovebroadwayI have IBS-D and Anxiety and Depression, you say you dont want tablets, but its just my opinion they do help you, Have you tried Cognitive Behaviour Therapy, that seems to help with some people. I know what you mean about the anxiety making the IBS worse, I am in the process of having a lot of tests done at the hospital and i get very uptight and my IBS which is Diarrhoea always plays up, then I get more uptight. My doctor has told me i can take Immodium every day as a preventative measure, but when the anxiety kicks in even the immodium cant cope with the amount of adrenaline that goes through your body when you are anxious. I am too frightened to go out cause my anxiety says what if you need the loo in a hurry, then i panick and end up not going out, thats an issue i have to deal with. Try Hypnotherapy Cds, the one they mention on this site are good, IBS Audio 100. or any type of breathing exercises, I know all of this is easier said than done, I am the worlds biggest for letting things and the anxiety get to me. There is no harm in taking Immodium, lots of us on this site take them regularly, and wouldnt be without them, as you alternate from constipation to diarrhoea, only take the immodium when the diarrhoea is bad. Try to get out and do things, even if its only gardening, go to a friends, but keep busy. We are all here to help each other.


----------



## Ilovebroadway

Why don't I want medication that is the age old question. I was treated for Anxiety as a teen. But then as a teen I did rebel and act out and my mom being a nurse and beliving that medicine was the cureall. Thought there was something wrong with me. I was acting out because they never spent anytime with me. Sure things got better once she was running me to the doctor all the time, because she was spending time with me. Anyways she kept pushing the doctor to diagnose me with something, anything. Needless to say I ended up on several I believe 3 or 4 different medicines I didn't need. And the medicine made me loose so much weight, made me so sick. (Ofcourse if your body doesn't need the medicine it will react badly) and for 5 years I was basically on medication that turned me into a zombie. That diagnosis has since been corrected, and it state in my records it was a misdiagnosis.I didn't get to enjoy highschool, I don't remember much of it, I was so in a zone so to speak. Since I've been off the medicine I've experienced more, wanted to do more, and enjoyed life again.But I know how it starts, you go to a therapist then they want you to go to a psychiatrist to be put on medicine and then it goes from there, well maybe this is wrong with you, lets try this medicine too and before you know it you are on 5 different medicines. And no better off than beforeSo no and I feel that putting me on medicine and not letting me learn to work through my anxiety has hurt me now. Because I am worse off now than I would have been. My husband has a bachelors in psychology but he ended up not going into that, because he like me feels a pill is not a fix, it just masks the real problem.I was able to get my anxiety back under control last night, with the help of my husband. It took some breathing exercises, and listening to the waves (on one of those sound machines) but today I feel back to 100%. Hopefully I will stay that way for awhile. My last anxiety attack was in march and up until we went out of town for about a week I couldn't get it under control. Its amazing what the mountain air, and the sounds of the mountian streams can do for a person (thats how I learned to use the sound machine)Its a scary thing. But I really don't want to pump that junk back into my system. My regular doc prescribed me Xanax once and gave me a years supply. You know how much I used. Not even half the pills, I finally threw that 1 bottle away because it became expired. So I know I can cope without the medicine but it gets really hard. And I'm looking for all natural ways to calm the nerves.


----------



## Finding Neverland

@brodway from my own experience as a ibs-d sufferes with anxiety i can say you the followint things :1.don`t use anti-anxiety meds.They get addictive and you will need more and more as time passes.It will ruin your brain and you will became worst if you drop out of them.Is a only way road to a downward spiral.2.no matter how much you try you can`t control your anxiety in the moment you have it.It takes training.3.the best way to treat ibs is going to a psychotherapist.A good one.It takes time and patience,but is the only real solution.After years or trying with natural medications and stuff i am now going to a psychotherapist.I didn`t recognize my anxiety for years and I couldn`t be onest with myself,maybe because people will think i`m nuts if i said that to them.I haven`t had someone to talk about this issue for years.Hardly i begin to reveal thing to my therapist.My rational thinking is stronger than my feelings and my only option for the near future is to heal completly.I am just 18.Today was a hard,typical day for me at school.Because of my anxiety and because of the bad experiences i suffered in school because of my ibs i can`t sleep in the night before the school.That`s why i missed it.A lot...But now i am forced to go if I don`t wanna repeat the class.I haven`t sleep all night,i made D 5 times before i got to school,and i haven`t eated or drinked water for 10 hours. But the worst part is the anxiety which go on for hours and i cannot calm myself with meds just go in the sleepy mode.I sweated and my heart beated with anger for 6 hours today.My belly and my body muscles contracted all the way.Is like a torture i have to endure every day i go to school.Here in my country,without school,you don`t have a future.So yes,my condition is hard.But enough with the bad news.I hope i will get better in time,as for the moment i only maked 3 session of therapy.May god be with us


----------



## MollyB

Hi Broadway....by the way, I LOVE Broadway, too, and can't wait for Sunday night's Tony Awards. I had alternating D and C issues in my 20s and 30s, and after reading some of John Bradshaw's books relating to the inner child, I began to get better. I was also working with a therapist at the time, and it must have been a combination of those two things because in my mid-30s all my IBS symptoms disappeared along with my fears and my control issues. I also have to give credit to a book by David Burns called "Feeling Good." Great book on cognitive behavior therapy; it might help you, too. I now have some health issues that have caused me to feel defeated, so I am again fighting anxiety, panic, and depression. Because some of my pelvic and bowel symptoms mirror IBS, I have been pegged as IBS-C once again. I continue to get strength from my work with a therapist and from a weekly group therapy session with others who have similar emotional issues. I'm also glad that I found this website because it has been helpful to communicate with other women who suffer with the same physical problems that I struggle with daily. They have been a great source of information and strength.


----------



## wheresthetoilet

"It seems the IBS causes me to get anxious and then that makes the IBS worse"YES!This was my problem also. I am now on an anti-depressant called Tofranil - PM. This is my magic pill and it works wonders for me. Now that I've been on it for about a month, my IBS is pretty much under control. It could take up to 6 weeks for anti-depressants to be fully in your system and work properly. Also these kind, tricyclic antidepressant, are non addictive, I've stopped taking them many times for the past 12 years and only need them when my IBS flares up. I usually take them for a few months, feel better, and ween myself off. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## ladysadie

So Glad i have found this forum!!Iv suffered for quite sometime with IBS but only got worse when i was pregnant with my second child he was born November 08 so has been bad for 18 monthsThe dentist triggers it badly, and its not very often we can go out to eat as i will need to goto the loo soon after eating.these past couple of months the anxiety has kicked in big time. I now only mange to sleep about 4 hours a night, i cannot be around people i don't know for long and i can eve drink alcohol anymore without getting a headache soon after one drink! Obviously when the anxiety kicks in it makes the IBS twice as bad, how do you guys cop with it?? i have an appointment to see a phycologist so hoping they will sort me out but will this ever be better?


----------



## Guest

Yes but its not going to disappear overnight. I'm a chronic depressive (anxiety type depression). I've been very well for over 3 years but had a nasty hiccough since I was a silly girl and mixed my anti'd's with several shots of ouzo whilst in Crete. I'm OK now but was very wobbly for the best part of 2 weeks. I applaud your positive decision to see a psychologist. You'll have to put in lots of hard work too - try and push yourself out of your comfort zone, don't become a prisoner in your own home try and confront your fears head on by socialising as much as you can. Mental illness in whatever shape or form is bloody exhausting - I should know - but you've got to be positive and go out and grab life by the balls - you'll amaze yourself!!!!Sue


----------



## TheGrudge

Hey there Ilovebroadway,Having anxiety on top of IBS is a terrible thing, I suffer from both too. If you aren't comfortable taking anti-depressants or any other medication such as that, you could consider some herbal remedies. There are many different teas, oils, and all kinds of things you can use that are all natural. Meditation is also a good way to help combat anxiety, as clearing your mind and relaxing through it will reverse the negative effects of anxiety. When you meditate your breathing slows down, your heart rate slows down, your body will begin to produce less adrenaline, and you'll feel more calm. With practice you can learn to clear your mind anywhere, which can be invaluable for social situations when it rears its ugly head. Unfortunately if none of these methods seem to help, your best bet would be visiting a therapist.Best of luck to you,Courtney


----------



## Mabel

HAVE YOU EVER HAD YOUR THYROID CHECKED.MABEL


----------



## Guest

Oh well done - you know when I first became ill, that was the first thing they checked - mine was fine but thats a bloody good suggestion.Sue


----------



## twonK

Hi,firstly yes, I have bad anxiety and IBS. IBS-C in my case. When my IBS pain is bad, my anxiety&depression are terrible. It's a very straightforward equation for me. If I have IBS pain and am feeling horribly, horribly depressed and in a state of terror (like this morning) and then I have a BM, I often suddenly feel 'normal' again. The terror and suffocating depression just disappear. Mornings are the worst, I will suffer from terror/dread/anxiety with or without IBS pain during this period, but IBS pain will intensify it usually. The feeling of being out of control is utterly demoralizing. I feel like Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde.I would like to say that I have some kind of solution but as you're probably finding from your own experience and that of these IBS boards, in the vast majority of cases there is no 'solution' to IBS. It's a question of finding what makes it the least bad and praying that some mega-Zelnorm gets FDA approval in the future. I've personally tried IBS-hypnotherapy, probiotics, meditation, CBT (talky therapy), CAT (slightly different talky therapy), REBT (cousin of CBT talky therapy), anti-depressants, amitiza, zelnorm, muscle-relaxants (can't remember what it's called) and dietary modifications. For me only:- CBT- significant dietary changes (too long to list here but safe to say that I eat tons of bread&rice)- zelnorm (probably - not sure about this)had any positive effect. The most important by far being the dietary changes. I was much worse before I made those modifications.After 10+ years with this sh1t I have finally reached my wits end and have started taking Nardil, which is an old-skool, kick-ass anti-depressant. So far it seems to be helping with the IBS pain (but is no solution).Anyway, sorry for going off-piste there and ranting. My suggestions to you would be dietary changes and CBT.Good luck,Pete


----------



## jo reichmann

hi, i also suffer from panic attacks/stress/depression and had a major episode last Monday. SInce then I have had diarrohea every other day. Doc has diaganosed me with ibs today. The episode last week triggered it. I am on seroxat and have been for years. He has told me to cut out roughage/fibre and i dont get on with diary anyway. Hope that helps. I would be interested in any info i can get.Jo


----------



## HelenG84

I can't believe it - I've found people who have exactly the same as me. I thought I was going insane. I knew I had IBS and have been diagnosed for about 5 yrs (i'm 25) but I do remember always having a bad digestive system from a young age. Seems to have got worse with age and I've experienced the new symptoms of anxiety/stress/depression and a general feeling of just being unwell. Driving me mental.







I've been back and forwards to the docs so much so that it is actually embarrassing! They finally gave me motillium (over the counter) and Omeprazole (I think usually used for gastro-reflux things) and it's helped me massively!! I still get the pain if I eat too much dairy or caffeine or drink too much wine (dammit!!) but I tend to stay away from the triggers and things are pretty ok for the majority of the time.Thing that's taking over my life now is the anxiety. Sometimes I feel like I don't want to leave the house. I feel like I can't go out to social events in case I get anxious and have a panic attack in front of everyone. It's verging on a social phobia - even I can see it. I'm pushing myself to keep up as normal a social life as possible but it affects my work too. I have tried CBT and didn't find it helped. I've tried relaxation CDs and hypnotherapy and they haven't done a thing. I am at a loss - maybe it's time for the anti-depressants but like most, I am scared of them. I'ts not just the stigma, its like I'm scared to admit there is a mental health problem there but surely it's only been brought on by a physical problem!?!?!?Also - anyone get an irritable bladder as well? This is a huge HUGE issue for me. I can't stop peeing. I don't have an infection as i've been tested loads of times. It's almost a nervous thing. The more I think about it, the more I need to pee. I can pee on demand, all I have to do is think about it and Oop there we go! It's awful because it means I have to always be aware of where the toilets are - I can't go on long car journeys unless I am sure there are service stops, I can't go to meetings incase I need to pee and get anxious if I can't leave to pee, I've even stopped a plane from taking off on time cos I need to pee!!! Probably the most expensive pee in the world haha!!!!!!! It's that bad.What can I do!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## BQ

Helen have you sought a referral to see a therapist to help you cope with & learn to manage the anxiety? Also I know _no one_ likes to take meds but maybe discuss this with your Dr or therapist. Just so you know... anti depressants are used in much lighter doses when prescribed sheerly for IBS. And there are quite a few options there to choose from. Some are better for D types and some are better for C types. Helen in this day and age... if you did indeed have a mental illness (which I'm not suggesting in the slightest) what shame is there in that? "Stigmas" exist in our own minds. We can change the way we think. As far as the anxiety meds go....Sometimes even a short course can make all the difference.All the bestBQ


----------



## Kay1234

I'm sorry to hear about your anxiety. I have anxiety as well which is associated with IBS. I have not yet gotten it under control and am also looking for advice. I did want to mention that I have been seeing my GI and he said that taking Imodium was fine to control symptoms. I don't know what other peoples doctors have told them but I take 2 Imodium pills every morning to control my symptoms and it has been working great. You may want to consider taking that medication when you get flare ups if it will help.


----------



## riddick

Hi allI have anxiety and IBS. I hace just been started on prozac, holoperidol and mitrazapine for the anxiety.My main symptom is total lack of appetite and the subsuquent weight loss has to be seen to be believed. I am under the care of a psychiatrist and dietician and rely on supplements to get me through.


----------



## cherrypie09

I have anxiety and depression brought on by having IBS-D, I take 45mg Mirtazapine and 15mg Buspar daily for the anxiety and depression and Imodium for the ibs-d. I am also seeing a counsellor for CBT and am under the doctor from the local mental health team. Have you been referred for CBT or counselling.


----------



## Harleystreet

anyone!!!!!!!! everyone suffered from anxiety.


----------



## cherrypie09

Yes. I do Anxiety and depression my ibs-d is made lots worse because of it. I am on tablets and having cbt to help it.


----------



## TareBear

YES YES YES. IBS-D + Generalized Anxiety Disorder + Social Anxiety Disorder. I take fluoxetine/Prozac right now and have only recently escaped the grasp of Paxil/paroxetine...


----------



## riddick

I have had IBS for a while now and i'm still undergoing investigations as it is only a provisional diagnosis.Anxiety started last year when i was hospitalised with the IBS (severe weight loss and nausea).All the docs i've seen agree that the anxiety is a direct result of my physical symptoms. I am now under the care of a psychiatrist who has been great. She has started me on mitrazapine which so far has really helped with my IBS symptoms and as a result i hardly ever suffer from anxiety now.I have also been referred for CBT.


----------



## WhisperintheWind

Anxiety, depression, social anxiety, AND IBS. They all started before the IBS, and they just got worse after. I was also diagnosed with a gallstone (From not eating breakfast before school when my IBS was really bad) and so I'm worried about that too.


----------



## OC Debbie

I tried meditation and self-hypnosis but had to take the medication route...Klonpin. It's only a .5 that I take half in the morning and half at bedtime. I had so much anxiety that I was in almost constant meltdown. I was very resistant to take an addictive drug but this has helped me physically and mentally. I can actually get some sleep at night too. I've been on the same dosage for 4 months and haven't needed to up it. Sometimes you just have to do what's going to help you get through the day, no matter what.


----------

